# Orchid Mantis



## herpsandinverts (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi,

I breed lots of different species of inverts such as praying mantis, I though i'd share a pic I took today of my male orchid mantis. Even if you don't like praying mantis much, you deffinatly got to admire this.

Male






Female






The pics are a bit blurred... my camera is only like 3.1mp. Need a new one!


----------



## Scolopendra (Oct 25, 2005)

wow. gorgeous mantid


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, do sell these as I would be interested in some


----------



## SamtheMan (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow those are gorgeous are they hard to care for?


----------



## Hoosier (Oct 25, 2005)

How long do they live for?


----------



## Bigboy (Oct 26, 2005)

All of the above, please answer! Wow, that is one of the most stunning pics of one I've ever seen.


----------



## luther (Nov 1, 2005)

I had one of these this year, a gorgeous female.  Unfortunately she died very soon after her maturing molt.  The adults have very high ventilation requirements.  Not the longest living mantis species, but you can reliably get a year out of them.  Great display mantis but it will wander if not caged.


----------

